
The People Who Upload Torrents - danso
http://kotaku.com/the-people-who-upload-torrents-1767142345
======
mchahn
How do torrent sites make money? I know some take "donations", charges for
upload points that are virtually impossible to gain otherwise. But I've seen
many that have no donation mechanism at all including some that have very
polished well-done sites.

